# Setting for indoor wedding ? Please help



## Lamha (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi all 

I will be taking photos for a friend's wedding next week for free (She is also hiring a professional photographer). I have Nikon D80 and would like to know which setting do you recommend for indoor wedding? Any tips ?

Thanks all


----------



## robdavis305 (Oct 10, 2009)

Not really sure what to tell you on that one. It all depends on what kind of lighting that you have available and make sure your friend lets the pro know that someone else is going to be taking pictures as some pros will really raise a stink about it.


----------



## Double H (Oct 10, 2009)

Church? Outdoor wedding? 
I recently shot two back-to-back weddings, both in Catholic churches, no flash allowed, and to get proper shutter speeds I had to shoot at 1600iso the first one, and 2200 the second wedding. But, without any idea of what you will see during the ceremony, it is impossible for anyone to guess.


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 10, 2009)

Which ever one works best.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 10, 2009)

Do what the pro will (Or should) do; scout the location beforehand.  Go to the Church at approximately the time of day that the wedding will be held, walk around, meter the various areas get a feel for the venue.  As a general rule, I tend to shoot dim/no flash scenes (and assuming it is a church be prepared for no flash) in shutter priority, that way in the "heat of the moment" I don't forget and find out half an hour later I shot 200 images at 1/15 of a second.  

robdavis' advice about talking to the hired photographer is critical.  Have the bride/groom let him know that they would like you to shoot as well, and then you discuss with him what/where/when.  Most pros don't mind family photographers as long as they've discussed things beforehand and set down some guidelines.

Good luck!


----------



## kundalini (Oct 10, 2009)

From my experience, the D80 is useless North of ISO800 and even then, can be quite dodgy.  With no flash allowed, you'll probably want fast glass.  If you don't own any, think about renting.  I'm speaking of lenses with apertures of f/1.4 for primes and f/2.8 for zooms.


----------



## Lamha (Oct 10, 2009)

Robdavis , Bigtwinky & Tirediron thanks so much for your advice . The wedding is in a hotel venue and the bride will be sitting in a stage that normally has a good lighting. Flash is allowed and I will be using my new SB900. Normally I use Aperture priority mode and I keep the ISO to 200. What do you think?

Thanks all


----------



## tirediron (Oct 10, 2009)

If you're lighting with a '900 you should be okay.


----------



## Lamha (Oct 10, 2009)

tirediron said:


> If you're lighting with a '900 you should be okay.


 


Many thanks Tirediron


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 12, 2009)

Even more reason to get with the pro.

try looking here..  http://www.planetneil.com/tangents/


----------



## msf (Oct 12, 2009)

I was a guest at a wedding last weekend, and just before this I seen another photographers work where they shot a wedding using no flash and really slow shutter speeds of 1/60th.  Normally I try not to go below 1/200 or 1/250th, but since I was a guest at this wedding, I didnt want to annoy anyone with my large flash and I was curious about practicing with no flash.

I took a bunch of pictures, and out fo the bunch, a few turned out acceptable at 1/60th.  Its not something I think I would try on a paid wedding gig.

When I use a flash at a wedding, which allows me to use a larger aperature and generally greater chance of getting the people in focus, there is the harsh shadow behind the subjects which is rather ugly.  Ive tried to find out how to prevent this, but no luck.  In this particular church, I cant bounce off the ceiling since its liek 40' tall.


----------

